# Jobs worse than Uber- list your picks



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
Port-A-John driver
Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
Orkin technician
Hospital cook or laundry worker
Mover
DMV clerk
Slaughterhouse kill floor cleaner
Fish cleaner (scaling and filleting)

Add yours...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Depends on pay. I would say more than half and maybe all of those jobs pay more than Uber. Cleaning shitters at the DMV or the Greyhound bus station might be a less attractive job.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

Lyft Driver


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Taxi drivers. That has to be the low point for anyone.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Unfortunately, those jobs listed are good paying jobs!


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Cleaning the portable toilets at any Uber/Lyft airport staging lot.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Proctologist in sub Sahara Africa.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

you could be a consultant


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


i'd say #3-6-8-9.the others? good benefits,jmo


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Taxi drivers. That has to be the low point for anyone.


Taxi driving back in the day had it all over ride sharing.

The payments were all in cash and Yellow Cab didn't know how much you made (so they couldn't snitch to the IRS), you drove someone else's vehicle and weren't responsible for maintenance of it, the passengers all tipped, the public thought you were a maniac.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If you knew what movers earn in a day you'd want to get in shape.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

The urinal cake replacement team.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> If you knew what movers earn in a day you'd want to get in shape.


moving is HARD on KNEES & Backs?jmo


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Most of the jobs listed in the original post seem like they'd be salaried and have benefits. You can't even say 'Garbage Truck Worker' because that's salaried, has benefits, and in the city of Philadelphia has the arm now. 

Stable hand? Hourly pay and no benefits


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

fluffer


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Music director at an all-marimba radio station.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

# 6 pays well and you have benefits!!!!

did it for years


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


Fluffer on a gay porn movie set


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cleaning the shitters at the Green Light Hub is more demeaning although the pay is probably better.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


1 and 7 are government jobs with government benifits. Much better then Uber.

5 is actually not a horrible job. Hospitals usually pay well.

2,3,4 pay better than you would imagine they do. After just a few couple you go "nose blind" to the bad smells.

8,9 are union jobs in s VERY tightly regulated industry. And they require you to not be s bloody mess. They have these places designed so the workers aren't bathing in blood anymore.

I argue that all these jobs are a step up vs driving Uber in at least pay, even if they are dirty jobs.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Busboy at a 24 hr diner

Nursing home attendant

Worker at a diaper service

Temp worker at a slaughterhouse


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


Portable toilet refurbisher


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Busboy at a 24 hr diner
> 
> Nursing home attendant
> 
> ...


Diaper service is a good one. That must be awful.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Gynecologist in an old age facility.


----------



## eeabe (Sep 4, 2018)

Online transcriptionist. I tried it for a couple of days this week and the pay is terrible. Much worse than ridesharing and I felt a bout of depression coming on while finishing what will be my last transcription.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ever try Roofing????

Thats sucks on so many levels....


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

The prison guard responsible for going through "human contents" to find smuggled contraband.



Merc7186 said:


> Ever try Roofing????
> 
> Thats sucks on so many levels....


Do you call it a "roof" or a "ruff"?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


UBER-G

G for Gigilo. Nearly impossible to rack up mileage, due to travelling short distance forward, then backiing up repeatedly.

And i know i am losing business to Uber Black...


----------



## eeabe (Sep 4, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> the public thought you were a maniac.


Nobody messed with taxi drivers back then. Some people still don't, lol.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Ever try Roofing????
> 
> Thats sucks on so many levels....


Yes, that's a good one too. Especially the commercial guys spreading hot tar on giant flat warehouse and factory roofs. My roommate years ago was a hod carrier- the guy that has to bring bricks and shingles up a ladder or scaffolding.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Roadk


wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


Roadkill seldom pukes IN the car !


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Cable box repo man in the ghetto. $30 Commision for each box recieved. Did it one day. Was treated a lot worse than rideshare driver. Drove around for six hours. I only got one box.

Personal Assistant. Starts out great. Weirdos both male and female making increasingly bizarre requests. Stranger stories than rideshare.

Taking care of mentally disabled adult men with violent behavior. Ass wiping etc. Did 8 months of that!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ac


wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


Actually i think i would like D.O.T. ROADKILL PICKUP.
1.) SALARY
2.) benefits
3.) retirement
4.) company truck
5.) fuel & maintenence paid

Drive around in the beautiful outdoors
Scooping up critters.

( vultures prefer armadillos)

You would Never run out of crab bait . . .

Ever SEE a prolapsed bladder ?


Pulledclear said:


> Gynecologist in an old age facility.


( yes they DO fall out )

I once had a patient in Nursing School
Whos bowels were so impacted
They were siphoning them with a naso gastric tube . . .

There ARE things Worse than road kill . . .


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup





I knew a guy who did that for the city here.

He went on a date with a gal I know, he saw a fresh road kill on the street during the date. Stopped his car and kicked it off the roadway to avoid dealing with it later.

Those guys are professionals


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Di


I_Like_Spam said:


> I knew a guy who did that for the city here.
> 
> He went on a date with a gal I know, he saw a fresh road kill on the street during the date. Stopped his car and kicked it off the roadway to avoid dealing with it later.
> 
> Those guys are professionals


Did he get her a FUR COAT ?

Its the STILL ALIVE ALLIGATORS that are tricky.

Nothing worse than a 12 foot prehistoric lizard thats been hit a few times.

Talk about MAD !


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> If you knew what movers earn in a day you'd want to get in shape.


If you knew how HARD movers kill there knees,you'd stick with cramer, I mean Uber,jmo



I_Like_Spam said:


> I knew a guy who did that for the city here.
> 
> He went on a date with a gal I know, he saw a fresh road kill on the street during the date. Stopped his car and kicked it off the roadway to avoid dealing with it later.
> 
> Those guys are professionals


??? yeah right, who ya kidding, he was impressing his gal, hoping he'd get the shimmy sham after dinner,jmo



tohunt4me said:


> Di
> 
> Did he get her a FUR COAT ?
> 
> ...


No gators in the NYC tri state area,unless they are imported ,jmo


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

no gators in Pittsburgh either. Deer are the worst we have here- watch if you're out in the country after Thanksgiving in Pennsylvania


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

It pays well.... pet food taster but how does your input help decide if rover likes it


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seasonal sales associate on the floor of old navy. They’re not closed on thanksgiving and just imagine Black Friday.

Or Black Friday at a Best Buy.

Retail job is more work and more thankless then people think.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Certified Nurses Aid aka certified ass wipers


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Butterdog said:


> Lyft Driver


Winner

Moving job early 20 s 1950 North Korean labour camp


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> no gators in Pittsburgh either. Deer are the worst we have here- watch if you're out in the country after Thanksgiving in Pennsylvania


Be Thankful !
You dont have Alligators.

The Aussies have to deal with kangaroos.

Imagine something that size Leaping into the road in front of your car at 60 m.p.h. !


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

*Animal Masturbator*
I didn't believe it either, but this is a legitimate job. There are times when semen needs to be collected from an animal for fertilisation or a study. This is where the animal masturbator comes in; their role is to extract sperm from the animal, either manually or with an electric stimulator.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NORMY said:


> *Animal Masturbator*
> I didn't believe it either, but this is a legitimate job. There are times when semen needs to be collected from an animal for fertilisation or a study. This is where the animal masturbator comes in; their role is to extract sperm from the animal, either manually or with an electric stimulator.


I wasnt even going to go There . . .

. . . but since you DID. . .


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> If you knew what movers earn in a day you'd want to get in shape.


Depends on the move, types of items moved, distance to drop, yada.

Piano movers can make bank. But, how often do people need a piano moved.

Regular furniture guys might make $100 for half a day of work.

Porta-shitter cleaner is the worst job in the world, period.

Window washer is monotonous, tedious. Hate it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If


Over/Uber said:


> Depends on the move, types of items moved, distance to drop, yada.
> 
> Piano movers can make bank. But, how often do people need a piano moved.
> 
> ...


If youre doing it hanging on a spyder on a 50 story building . . . . .
Window washing could be fun.

And on a sad note . . . while looking up correct spelling for single cable suspension workseat called " spyder"

I just learned the man who delighted viewers internationally and made national news for dressing up as Spiderman while washing windows at a Childrens Hospital . . . 
Has been sentenced to 105 years for Child Pornography !

Jarrat Turner of Tennesee.

Very Sad.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NORMY said:


> *Animal Masturbator*
> I didn't believe it either, but this is a legitimate job. There are times when semen needs to be collected from an animal for fertilisation or a study. This is where the animal masturbator comes in; their role is to extract sperm from the animal, either manually or with an electric stimulator.






I walked out of the movie during this part. Disgusting!!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Depends on the move, types of items moved, distance to drop, yada.
> 
> Piano movers can make bank. But, how often do people need a piano moved.
> 
> ...


I know movers in LA who make $200 per day moving stuff from LA to Santa Barbara and farther up north.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> The prison guard responsible for going through "human contents" to find smuggled contraband.
> 
> Do you call it a "roof" or a "ruff"?


Roof. Only baby boomers call it a Ruff


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

Here's a few bad jobs I've had:

Repo tow truck driver. 
Kennel cleaner at dog day camp. 
Working with mentally ******ed adults (first time they told me I'd be wiping asses I left) 
McDonald's drive thru
Starbucks drive thru
Truck driver
Walmart
Driving an ice cream van. Did that for one day. 
Bottle redemption center. Smelled and was very sticky.
Data entry for a logistics company. 
I've had so many jobs I could go on all day about it.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Crime Scene Tech. 
The actual job function is to go into a crime scene, home, field, wherever, and collect the dead bodies, wrap them in a body bag, and drive them to the morgue, crematorium, wherever. Low man on the totem poles gets to hose down and clean the van at the end of the shift.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I worked for a production company as a freelance carpenter/event worker. No overtime. 70+ hour weeks. A cheap ass company trying to nickel and dime every minute. I was young and fit but 70+ hour weeks, being on your feet 16-20 hours a day, using sanders, planers, drills for hours on end will put a lot of stress on the body, especially joints and tendons.

I've also loaded airplanes. 5' ceiling and I srand about 6'1". Playing Tetris in the cargo area with no air circulation for hours and then suddenly you hear "unload this one it can't fly today". There's sweating, then there is turning on the faucet. 

So I suppose I have done worse


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sure


Woohaa said:


> I know movers in LA who make $200 per day moving stuff from LA to Santa Barbara and farther up north.


 . . . but they can get 5 to 10 years if the Owners find out !



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I walked out of the movie during this part. Disgusting!!!


 Gay satanists

He has a warrant out where i live for stapling his scrotum to a wall during a live nightclub show.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


It depends on many factors. I see most people are only caring about money. In terms of having peace of mind, if you like ridesharing lots of professional jobs may make you feel less happy; unless you love your profession enough to handle the fierce competition; any job where you have freedom or hours and nobody controls your time is psychologically better than jobs that require minimum hours and especially deadlines. But of course the pay is important especially if you have lots of expenses


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

Uber Support


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

espizarro83 said:


> It depends on many factors. I see most people are only caring about money. In terms of having peace of mind, if you like ridesharing lots of professional jobs may make you feel less happy; unless you love your profession enough to handle the fierce competition; any job where you have freedom or hours and nobody controls your time is psychologically better than jobs that require minimum hours and especially deadlines. *But of course the pay is important especially if you have lots of expenses *




------

Pay is important, especially important, regardless of expenses.

That is probably one of the more type before you think lines I've read on the web.

Pay is important because it gives you "money" which in turn gives you _*freedom*_ and the ability to choose.

Even if you're happy and content eating $.50 buns and drinking water for the rest of your life-you can't control what may or may not happen to you. You may incur some sort of medical condition that requires medication to control. It may require hospitalization. Etc etc. let's look at this for example:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/personalfinance/comments/9m70dx

People with a huge salary and even bigger savings still continue to "slave away" as some would put it, working the 9-5 with no "freedom" because they are thinking ahead. What if they wanted to retire early at 50? A dentist did that...sold his practice for a little under 2 mil and now he has the freedom to do whatever he wants because he can eat all the fifty cent buns he wants, break his leg and not worry about insurance because he's stockpiled away enough money to cover a few broken bones.

So yes, pay is important. Ask any driver who wants the rates to be raised. I suppose there may be one or two whose happy with the rates as they currently are. But I bet if you ask, a good deal would like the "pay" to be raised to more than a $1/mile, possibly back to $2,2.75/mile.


----------



## Rosie123 (Jul 11, 2018)

Lice picker. They go through every strand of hair, pulling off the lice and their eggs. Yuck!


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Being a future uber driver when they lower rates again, oversaturate the market more, and take away surge to a fixed price


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Being an independent contractor cleaning out autonomous vehicles.

$3.00 for every car no matter how long it takes to clean out...

Nothing if it doesn't pass inspection.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> Here's a few bad jobs I've had:
> 
> Repo tow truck driver.
> Kennel cleaner at dog day camp.
> ...


What kind of trucking job did you have? There so many trucking jobs.. Some are easy some are hard.. Right now i'm a local truck driver for a supply company and it's so easy... I make $22.00/hour and i have so many benefits.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Piano movers can make bank. But, how often do people need a piano moved.


When I lived near Rochester, NY, I had a neighbor who did this for a living... and he seemed to be doing very well. He moved grand pianos for the Eastman School of Music. Apparently often enough to have a nice standard of living.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Politician


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

soypana said:


> What kind of trucking job did you have? There so many trucking jobs.. Some are easy some are hard.. Right now i'm a local truck driver for a supply company and it's so easy... I make $22.00/hour and i have so many benefits.


It was over the road. Atl to Chicago. Home time was like one day every other month. Werner. Awful experience.



Gilby said:


> When I lived near Rochester, NY, I had a neighbor who did this for a living... and he seemed to be doing very well. He moved grand pianos for the Eastman School of Music. Apparently often enough to have a nice standard of living.


Hey, I grew up near Rochester. About an hr south.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> Fluffer on a gay porn movie set


&#8230;and you're straight


Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 264176


WE HAVE THE WINNER!


eeabe said:


> Online transcriptionist. I tried it for a couple of days this week and the pay is terrible. Much worse than ridesharing and I felt a bout of depression coming on while finishing what will be my last transcription.


Did you get it through UpWork?


Merc7186 said:


> Ever try Roofing????
> 
> Thats sucks on so many levels....


Especially if you fall off the roof and become a quadriplegic.


Grahamcracker said:


> Certified Nurses Aid aka certified ass wipers


The wife and I call those Crack-Cleaners.


BigBadJohn said:


> Politician


&#8230;if you're honest. But if you're corrupt, the money is oh, so good! And after you lose the next election, you get a cushy job at whatever company was bribing you.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> I know movers in LA who make $200 per day moving stuff from LA to Santa Barbara and farther up north.


FYI: $200 a day is not a lot of money...


----------



## eeabe (Sep 4, 2018)

Yam Digger said:


> Did you get it through UpWork?


No. I'm not aware of Upwork and applied to the company directly.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> FYI: $200 a day is not a lot of money...


Of course not Rockefeller. 

Especially when the average rideshare or food delivery driver struggles to make half that amount on a slow day.


----------



## ftupelo (Mar 18, 2018)

I would surmise being a venture capitalist is worse. Imagine that stress inherent in writing multi-million dollar checks to companies that are nothing but a mere idea. Imagine being on the board of a company and having to deal with ornery CEOs like Travis was during his time at the mothership. Imagine the pressure that comes with having to deliver 30%+ IRRs to ungrateful LPs just to be able to raise your next fund and continue to put food on your family's table.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Spooge mopper at an adult bookstore.


----------



## eeabe (Sep 4, 2018)

johnydynamic said:


> Spooge mopper at an adult bookstore.


Really??? (I said out loud to myself in a shocked but intrigued voice). Do tell how you came upon this type of employment ad?

PS-I'm so not judging you (someone has to do it), but that's some interesting [email protected]@ and I'm curious.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

eeabe said:


> Really??? (I said out loud to myself in a shocked but intrigued voice). Do tell how you came upon this type of employment ad?
> 
> PS-I'm so not judging you (someone has to do it), but that's some interesting [email protected]@ and I'm curious.


I merely inferred it's existence. Adult book stores exist. Spooge exists. If we take as a given that the occasional bookstore client may choose to indulge himself somewhere on the premises, there must be spooge to be cleaned up, and there must be a stooge whose job is to clean it up. This individual, spooge-mop and/or spooge-rag in hand, probably daydreams about the day that they can kiss spooge goodbye (yuck) and live the dream that Uber/Lyft promises; be an underpaid pseudo-cab driver...at least once they save up enough spooge-dollars to buy a 2005 Corolla.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

These guys



Rosie123 said:


> Lice picker. They go through every strand of hair, pulling off the lice and their eggs. Yuck!


No way!!!
They make hundreds an hour!
Seriously. You can't get an appointment. They're booked.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber helpline response team member​


----------



## Neal25 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Taxi drivers. That has to be the low point for anyone.


Shi* Ribak. Taxi Drivers make heck of a lot more cash than Uber and LYFT drivers and they don't have to wait around for a surge LOL


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mortician
Proctologist 
Porn star (They’re just like us, we all get ****ed a lot)


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> Cleaning the portable toilets at any Uber/Lyft airport staging lot.


The drivers in South Bend, both men and women, releive themselves in the parking lot or leave pee bottles along with their fast food trash in the lot. Gives you some idea to the caliber of drivers they're getting now.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Septic tank servicer. That smell alone is enough to make you puke.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Butterdog said:


> The drivers in South Bend, both men and women, releive themselves in the parking lot or leave pee bottles along with their fast food trash in the lot. Gives you some idea to the caliber of drivers they're getting now.


There's an airport in South Bend?


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

How about a hormonica player? It sucks and blows at the same time.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Funny thing...

None of you all actual work for Uber,

You are partners

Just wild speculation but I think the people that work for Uber LOVE it! #goIPO #profitin2020 #bestplacestowork #besthappyhours #[email protected]


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Depends on pay and benefits. All of the ones listed beat out Uber on that alone.



emdeplam said:


> Funny thing...
> 
> None of you all actual work for Uber,
> 
> ...


What was your starting pay anyway? How many Tinder hookups have you had? I never used it myself and haven't had a dry week in months. Guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Neal25 said:


> Shi* Ribak. Taxi Drivers make heck of a lot more cash than Uber and LYFT drivers and they don't have to wait around for a surge LOL


A drug dealer on the street makes more than a cashier at the neighborhood pharmacy. If the drug dealer dies, no one cares.


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

That's not possible right now with the way they pay and take their cash out system all the time


----------



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

Pulledclear said:


> Proctologist in sub Sahara Africa.


Gynecologist in sub Sahara Africa


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> fluffer


Fluffernutter sandwich?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Funny thing...
> 
> None of you all actual work for Uber,
> 
> ...


You would know this since you are an Uber employee after all.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Being a part-time rideshare driver and Stay at home dad when your gf is cheap making 6 figures per year and not sharing the wealth.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Assistant crack-hoe.


----------



## eeabe (Sep 4, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> Assistant crack-hoe.


Lol. Assistant, mind you. :stop:


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

uberinatltrafficsux said:


> Hey, I grew up near Rochester. About an hr south.


I lived in Honeoye Falls from 1981-1987.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

Pulledclear said:


> Proctologist in sub Sahara Africa.


 ass hole are all the same across the globe. how they freaking differ?! lol


----------



## Melbourne Mod (Oct 30, 2017)

What Derek and Clive said - something to do with Jayne Mansfield


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Neal25 said:


> Shi* Ribak. Taxi Drivers make heck of a lot more cash than Uber and LYFT drivers and they don't have to wait around for a surge LOL


Yeah seriously...

Do you think that taxi drivers are just uber drivers with bad ratings or a phobia of technology or something?

There are some cabbies who SPEND over $900 A WEEK renting a cab her in Orlando. UBER drivers don't even make $900 a week total here. (Even working 80 hours a week i doubt you'll bring in $900 on uberX/XL)

I average $150 or so a shift. AND THIS I AFTER paying off the cab company for the rental/gasoline and tolls.

I have to 20 highway miles (Plus $3.oo in tolls) a day on my car to make $150. The rest of the miles are on someone elses car.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Jack Straw said:


> ass hole are all the same across the globe. how they freaking differ?! lol


Plumbing,soap,medicine,running water, electricity air conditioning etc.etc. Oh wait you're in Los Angeles. That is similar. Never mind.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 4, 2018)

job satisfaction is an important factor in a person's overall happiness.
the worst job is the one with a bad boss or the one with a bad and toxic environment. you go home piss off or tired, drained of energy, or stressed or miserable but never happy, unless boss gets hit by a semi. that's the worst job in my opinion.
usually, in jobs that are at the bottom of the pyramid, like uber drivers; other people own your ass daily, but uber driver is an exception more or less. i'm grateful that i don't have to answer to no one, have a great deal of freedom, less stress, and a mobile office that goes everywhere.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jack Straw said:


> the worst job is the one with a bad boss or the one with a bad and toxic environment. you go home piss off or tired, drained of energy, or stressed or miserable but never happy,


Very true except with Uber you also go home with low pay.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Doesn't the fact that Uber has security guards at the green light stops indicate something just isn't right about how Uber treats their "partners"? I mean, for a place that has no cash, no checks, nothing of value like jewelry, why is a security guard standard? Its not like Uber is really a tech company. There are more laptops & cellphones in a Starbucks dining area than in a green light hub.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber_Dubler said:


> Doesn't the fact that Uber has security guards at the green light stops indicate something just isn't right about how Uber treats their "partners"? I mean, for a place that has no cash, no checks, nothing of value like jewelry, why is a security guard standard? Its not like Uber is really a tech company. There are more laptops & cellphones in a Starbucks dining area than in a green light hub.


The cab company i drive for has a security guard or 2 on site as well... But they hand out 1000s in cash a AN HOUR at shift change and they need someone to kick drunken hobos out of the taxis when people forget to lock them.

Uber green light hubs have NONE of those things.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Funny thing...
> 
> None of you all actual work for Uber,
> 
> ...


Tokyo Rose


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Profit in 2020...

I choked on my coffee...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Butterdog said:


> Lyft Driver


Har!!!! LoL. Made me almost spit beer on keyboard.
(and sat through a green light)



Ribak said:


> A drug dealer on the street makes more than a cashier at the neighborhood pharmacy. If the drug dealer dies, no one cares.


Just a thing. Studies show most street level drug dealers live with their mother's because they can't afford their own apartments.

Cracked me up when I read that. (no pun intended)



BurgerTiime said:


> Uber helpline response team member​


I would hang myself!



Jumpin Jim said:


> How about a hormonica player? It sucks and blows at the same time.


Clever! lol

I know I'm out there on this and many things. But I really enjoy ubering. Instead of going to high school, I hitch hiked around the country. So was a ditch digger, carney, roofer, day laborer.

After that I became a merchant seaman. Then opened a sewer and drain cleaning company. (some men are born to sheet. Others have sheet thrust upon them) Got in trouble with the law and was back to day laboring for a while... Long story and I look bad.

but I really enjoy this gig and think most are not as good or as fun as rideshare driver.

I would hate to have to live off just this. But dang, it's fun......


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


Why is DMV clerk bad? Its a cushy office job!


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

When I was in college I had a couple jobs as a telemarketer, one was great but the other sucked. The bad one had us trying to sell information on how to get a postal job. It was $99 for the package. I quit after a week, I felt bad trying to get $99 from unemployed people looking for work.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

It's not the job that's shit, it's the life style that is so expensive (just to rent a decent apt/have money to spend) that makes everything shit incl the job that you do. jmo.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

x100 said:


> It's not the job that's shit, it's the life style that is so expensive (just to rent a decent apt/have money to spend) that makes everything shit incl the job that you do. jmo.


Telemarketing is about the worst I did. Including roofing and ditch digging.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

My worse job ever was the 3 hours shit shift at UPS hub in Oakland California.. them ****ers work you 3 hours, so you walk in , punch the card, put in ur time and leave.. no breaks.. nothing.. loading those trucks with small and large boxes soreted by zip code and varying weight.. small boxes could kill ur back and some large boxes you blow on them and they roll. My shift was 11 PM to 2 AM.. I did it for 3 nites. YOu should have seen the ppl work those site/jobs.. some of them would scare you if you walked by them in the daytime.

Once I also quit a programming job as they promoted assigned a heavy lady from within dept and sat her next to me. Back then u didn't have cell fone or internet, that would have made me stay 3 to 6 months more. This was at a blood bank data processing dept.

Be Grateful these days!!!!! as you can zone out.



Danny3xd said:


> Telemarketing is about the worst I did. Including roofing and ditch digging.


I can understand if you're a roofer, you are not a desk/fone person.. Just different energy.. we have to be honest with ourselves.. it's not the job, it's our unmatched nature to the assignment.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

x100 said:


> My worse job ever was the 3 hours shit shift at UPS hub in Oakland California.. them @@@@ers work you 3 hours, so you walk in , punch the card, put in ur time and leave.. no breaks.. nothing.. loading those trucks with small and large boxes soreted by zip code and varying weight.. small boxes could kill ur back and some large boxes you blow on them and they roll. My shift was 11 PM to 2 AM.. I did it for 3 nites. YOu should have seen the ppl work those site/jobs.. some of them would scare you if you walked by them in the daytime.
> 
> Once I also quit a programming job as they promoted assigned a heavy lady from within dept and sat her next to me. Back then u didn't have cell fone or internet, that would have made me stay 3 to 6 months more. This was at a blood bank data processing dept.
> 
> ...


UR a 100% right.

Thing about cold sales vs labor that was not well suited for me personally. Its 99 % rejection vs exhausting work/labor for a set compensation.

LoL, but both sucked way more than ubering. For me anyway.

I really enjoy this. Pressure at work is "turn left" snork


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> Cleaning the portable toilets at any Uber/Lyft airport staging lot.


Dude you should see the lot at Miami International Airport!!!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I wouldn't mind doing porta potties. If it paid well.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> Department of Transportation roadkill pickup
> Port-A-John driver
> Restaurant grease/fat dumpster driver
> Orkin technician
> ...


I've been a part time DMV clerk for 5 years, it's actually not bad on the other side.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Why all the uber hate. It's the easiest money ever and with surges, tips, and smart strategy you can make ok money in the right areas.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hooker at a leper colony.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Telemarketing is about the worst I did. Including roofing and ditch digging.


Roofing and ditch-digging are respectable and honest occupations. Telemarking &#8230;not so much.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Retail job is more work and more thankless then people think.


I worked at a liquor store for a while back in the 1980's, didn't think it was that bad.

Regular customers when we opened the doors, and rushing to the store when we closed in the evening.

Kept our best seller, fifths of Thunderbird wine ,right under the counter between the cash registers. Real handy. Other top sellers were pints and half pints of Nikolai vodka, Richard's Wild Irish Rose, Tiger Rose, all real handy


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I knew a Dominican fellow, he was so smooth with the ladies at clubs at night it was beyond comprehension.. daytime he was doing sales at one of the IT colleges.. He had the gift of shmooze and used it, I assume he toned it down in the daytime job..LOL.. Most ppl hate telemarketing because they have no training and haven't seen a pro in action and they really don't even enjoy hearing themselves and presenting their case. I think if you see someone good at their job, their job looks easy including T/M job.

T/M seems to be one of the jobs that one gets when they hit rock bottom and start grabbing other ropes so they can get out of the hole.
It can be entry into a really lucrative field; sales, if done right.



Danny3xd said:


> UR a 100% right.
> 
> Thing about cold sales vs labor that was not well suited for me personally. Its 99 % rejection vs exhausting work/labor for a set compensation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

x100 said:


> I knew a Dominican fellow, he was so smooth with the ladies at clubs at night it was beyond comprehension.. daytime he was doing sales at one of the IT colleges.. He had the gift of shmooze and used it, I assume he toned it down in the daytime job..LOL.. Most ppl hate telemarketing because they have no training and haven't seen a pro in action and they really don't even enjoy hearing themselves and presenting their case. I think if you see someone good at their job, their job looks easy including T/M job.
> 
> T/M seems to be one of the jobs that one gets when they hit rock bottom and start grabbing other ropes so they can get out of the hole.
> It can be entry into a really lucrative field; sales, if done right.


Sales is always in top five year after year $ wise. It is an art.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I would have problem being a butcher. Friend was a cop then nude bar manager.. LOL sounds like fun.

People who enjoy ubering/driving understand that interaction with others (good ppl) is healthy and enjoy that. Others miss the point.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

x100 said:


> I would have problem being a butcher. Friend was a cop then nude bar manager.. LOL sounds like fun.
> 
> People who enjoy ubering/driving understand that interaction with others (good ppl) is healthy and enjoy that. Others miss the point.


Think slaughter house would really be ...bad. The driver, people thing. Think your right and ya gotta be wired that way and be a people person to really enjoy this.

Weird sorta thing but been binge watching a show, "Dead like me" sorta apropos. Suggesting the unresolveds will keep you from moving on.

As a firm believer in it's not what you do. It's how ya do it that matters. Good, bad, to the best of your ability. I always thought the easiest way to enjoy even a menial gig was just to do it well.

The way to really depress that off the wall and myself is the Confucius thought;

"_Before enlightenment, one must chop wood and fetch water. After enlightenment. One must chop wood and fetch water"
_
Pretty much meaning it don't mater so go have fun.

LoL, that show is alphabetizing the dead by their last thought. Kinda a great point.
(I'm gonna regret posting this)


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

One of the easier and possibly lucrative jobs are spray painting ppl's address/digits on the curb. In LA it became very competitive and they required a license by the city. Imagine day before you leave a note that you will be on the next day and get their approval (not sure how it worked exactly) but each job would bring 25+ for like 3 min of work.. then they got fancy and did palm trees and beach scenes too.

Guy had a list and they used fone book too.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Coolest job ever! Saw this guy driving a lil boat on the inner harbor in Baltimore. It had a skimmer thing. Like a chain-link fence convener belt that picked up garbage floating on the water. The guy tooled around the harbor with a then newly invented Walkman. City job with full bennies watching the tourists and folks having lunch.

I was Bo'son on a cruise ship. LoL, he wanted my job. The grass is always greener.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jack Straw said:


> ass hole are all the same across the globe. how they freaking differ?! lol


World AIDS Capitol.



Uber_Dubler said:


> Doesn't the fact that Uber has security guards at the green light stops indicate something just isn't right about how Uber treats their "partners"? I mean, for a place that has no cash, no checks, nothing of value like jewelry, why is a security guard standard? Its not like Uber is really a tech company. There are more laptops & cellphones in a Starbucks dining area than in a green light hub.


Try DELIVERING A PETITION !


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> World AIDS Capitol.
> 
> Try DELIVERING A PETITION !


LoL. But they are listening.....


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Uber security guard.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

College dormitory bathroom janitor.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Why all the uber hate. It's the easiest money ever and with surges, tips, and smart strategy you can make ok money in the right areas.


OMG, we're all wrong!


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> OMG, we're all wrong!


And 65% of marriages end in divorce. A lot of people thinking something is a good idea doesn't necessarily mean that it's a good idea.. The masses have a long history of being dumb.


----------



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

Janitor at an Adult xxx theater. Otherwords jizzle cleaner upper.



Pulledclear said:


> Proctologist in sub Sahara Africa.


 Nice...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Jizz mopper 
Edit: someone beat me to it


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Lyft


----------

